# Official feature request webpage



## Falkor (Feb 7, 2004)

I asked TiVo about adding a Disney+ app to the platform. I got this as a response:

The Disney app is not compatible with TiVo. You can use this link to suggest a new feature. http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx Our 
designers and engineers use these to add new features or improve existing ones.

So... we should use that link to make requests, apparently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes, that’s been the feature request form for some time, for what it’s worth.

But you’ll want to direct your request at Disney, since the services are responsible for developing the apps.


----------



## Falkor (Feb 7, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> But you'll want to direct your request at Disney, since the services are responsible for developing the apps.


Couldnt hurt . Yes Disney is ultimately responsible, but maybe TiVo could actually provide incentive or update their APIs to something more appealing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Well, the fact that the page linked to has the old TiVo guy logo instead of the newer silhouette makes me think no one has paid any attention to that page in a very long time.


----------

